
Is the carbohydrate-insulin hypothesis false? - poeticous
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atfBiEsxG5o
======
poeticous
[https://medium.com/@davidludwigmd/defense-of-the-insulin-
car...](https://medium.com/@davidludwigmd/defense-of-the-insulin-carbohydrate-
model-redux-a-response-to-kevin-hall-37ea64907257#.xczchfagg)

